# Bulgarian: Добър вечер



## buntovnik

Здравейте,

Много ми е чудно защо в българския език поздравите през определена част на деня не използват правилния род. "Добро утро" и "добър ден" са наред, но защо се казва "добър вечер", а не "добра вечер" (думата "вечер" е в женски род)?

Също така ударението на думата "добър" при тези случаи пада на О, вместо на Ъ (дОбър ден вм. добЪр ден).

Така ли е и при другите славянски езици?


----------



## oveka

Українська - доброго світанку, добрий ранок,  добрий день, добрий вечір.


----------



## rusita preciosa

Русский: *дóбрый вечер *(м.)

Существует слово *вечеря* (ж.), но я его знаю только из библейского выражения *тайная вечеря* (tHe last supper/ ultima sena)


----------



## bibax

česky/slovensky: *dobrý večer* (m.); polski: *dobry wieczór* (m.);

večeře/večera (ž.) je jídlo (блюдо - ужин); poslední večeře (Páně) = тайная вечеря;


----------



## Pribina

U standardu je samo *dobra večer* _(f.)_, ali u razgovornom jeziku se često čuje i *dobar večer* _(m.)_.


----------



## Милан

In Serbian добро вече [neuter], rarely добар [m.] вече [neuter].


----------



## oveka

Українська - ще *добривечір*.


----------



## vianie

Pribina said:


> U standardu je samo *dobra večer* _(f.)_, ali u razgovornom jeziku se često čuje i *dobar večer* _(m.)_.





Милан said:


> In Serbian *добро вече* [neuter], rarely добар [m.] *вече* [neuter].




Hi mates, that is an interesting difference. And do you know what Bosnian or Montenegrin uses?


----------



## DarkChild

Ударението пада така, защото се произнася по-лесно по този начин. Поне така си мисля аз.


----------



## firely

buntovnik said:


> Здравейте,
> 
> Много ми е чудно защо в българския език поздравите през определена част на деня не използват правилния род. "Добро утро" и "добър ден" са наред, но защо се казва "добър вечер", а не "добра вечер" (думата "вечер" е в женски род)?
> 
> Също така ударението на думата "добър" при тези случаи пада на О, вместо на Ъ (дОбър ден вм. добЪр ден).
> 
> Така ли е и при другите славянски езици?



Правилният израз е "добра вечер", но "вечер" е била в мъжки род едно време и от там е останало използването на "добър вечер".


----------



## Sobakus

What about the stress in BCS? Is it rising, meaning it was retracted in Neo-stokavian, or otherwise? In Russian, the long adjective is always stressed on the first syllable, while the short one is stressed on the last except for m., which has no syllable there.


----------



## Милан

Sobakus said:


> What about the stress in BCS? Is it rising,  meaning it was retracted in Neo-stokavian, or otherwise? In Russian, the  long adjective is always stressed on the first syllable, while the  short one is stressed on the last except for m., which has no syllable  there.



д*о*бро short rising
в*е*че  1. short falling or 
         2. short falling + non-tonic long vowel on the second e

д*о*бар short falling

but when I hear somone saying dobar veče [my parents use it instead of  dobro veče] it sounds like one word [dobarveče] but I'm not sure which  vowel is stressed.

The accent is relatively free in BCS because it can be on any syllable *except the last one*.


----------



## Sobakus

Милан said:


> д*о*бро short rising
> в*е*че  1. short falling or
> 2. short falling + non-tonic long vowel on the second e
> 
> д*о*бар short falling
> 
> but when I hear somone saying dobar veče [my parents use it instead of  dobro veče] it sounds like one word [dobarveče] but I'm not sure which  vowel is stressed.
> 
> The accent is relatively free in BCS because it can be on any syllable *except the last one*.



I see, it seems Bulgarian has levelled the stress position by the other forms, which are stressed on the second syllable, while BCS never did.


----------

